# Thoughts on jumping angelfish



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So this morning for the second time my flame angel forgot he's a fish and decided he'd strike out into the world of air. He ended up flopping on the table my tank sits on. Last time this happened he was swimming around grazing on my overflow and jumped out the back onto the floor. I think he does this accidentally by getting too rambunctious but I was hoping someone had some input on why he would jump. I didn't think angelfish were jumpers. He's the biggest meanest fish in there and no one ever messes with him so I can't imagine it's an aggression issue. Also the tank is grounded. I suppose I'm going to have to get a to on this thing because apparently this is going to be a reoccurring event. I'm thinking either a screen top of BRS or maybe some of that egg create stuff. Any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Egg Crate
Something is possibly spooking him out, and making him take off.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm going to swing into the home deeps or Lowes and see if I can grab some of that stuff. It's so bizarre. I have a couple gobies and a firefish that haven't acted like this. They just go into the rocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I made those tops the other day and thought I was good. Came home today to find him dried up on the floor. Only way he could get out was through a small section that broke off by the overflow. I checked all my parameters and nothing is off aside from my alk and calcium which are slightly low but that's normal for my tank as I haven't started dosing yet. Tank is grounded and though its in the main living area he jumped when no one was home so unless the cat is up on the stand scaring him I have no clue why this happened. He stated acting a little weird about a month ago....more aggressive than he used to be and was swimming a lot more actively. Its a huge bummer because even though he was a bit of a pain, chasing others and at one point biting coral, I liked that fish a lot. He ate out of my hand almost daily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

That sucks man. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I would never have imagined he'd got through that hole. Its like he went rogue or something. Doesn't make sense why he was upset. Lesson learned though unfortunately. Going to have tops on there from now on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

